# Happy birthday BIG!! :)



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Hard to believe my big puppy is already a year old!  So crazy.. he weighed in at 144.2 lbs. today! Apparently he's still growing.

And what better way to spend his birthday then with his momma! He's a total momma's boy. He loves everyone, but for some reason, has taken to the lady.. even though I AM the one that feeds him, walks him, trains him, ect ect.. lol

Anyway, here's a special pictures of BIG and my lady.  She obviously somehow excited BIG. LOL.

Today we took him to Petsmart, where he was loved on by everyone, as usual. He got lots of love, a toy, and more love!  He was a happy boy today.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

LMAO Big is a happy boy! Happy Birthday to the handsome fella!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Happy birthday BIG!!!! arty:


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Happy Birthday and I hope you had a great Big hot dog. HA Ha get it Big.


----------



## rawdogs (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy birthday BIG BOY


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Happy First Birthday BIG!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday BIG! Your a big boy now!


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

There is a Pinky thing on the picture. I wonder what that is! :fear:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

BRT said:


> There is a Pinky thing on the picture. I wonder what that is! :fear:


:lol: :lol:

Happy Bday Big he's gigantic btw!!!


----------



## Stella+Samson (May 10, 2011)

Happy birthday, Big!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

BRT said:


> There is a Pinky thing on the picture. I wonder what that is! :fear:


he's just showing his appreciation LOL

happy birthday big


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

magicre said:


> he's just showing his appreciation LOL
> 
> happy birthday big


:biggrin1:


----------

